
Show HN: An HTML, CSS, and JavaScript Beautifier - claviska
https://www.surrealcms.com/beautify/
======
claviska
I built this beautifier because I'm tired of all the ugly, hard-to-use tools
out there. It's not unique, but I think the experience is a lot better than
most of seen (and there aren't any IN YOUR FACE advertisements).

Features include HTML, CSS, and JS beautifying, light/dark mode, one-click
clean+copy, drag and drop, and basic + advanced settings. The tool uses
Vue.js, Element UI, CodeMirror, and JS Beautify. I started it yesterday and
finished it up today.

Any tips on improving, making more accessible, etc. are welcome!

